# How Does Mayones Compare To Brands Like EBMM or Suhr?



## DraggAmps (Mar 25, 2015)

I know a lot of people on here have probably owned EBMM's and Mayones' especially. My two guitars are a Suhr Modern (basically spec'd almost exactly like a GG sig - the Bengal Burst flame maple model) and an EBMM JPXI-7. I'm very strongly considering a Mayo Duvell Elite 7 and although I've always considered Mayones more "full custom" level more like a Suhr, as I research more I see that a lot of people say they more or less a "production" guitar. 

I take that to mean they're production kind of in the sense of EBMM or PRS where the craftsmanship and materials is top notch. But I've also read that they're actually not that expensive in Poland and as much good things as I've heard, I just wonder how they compare to the high end guitars I'm familiar with. Is it at least on par with EBMM, or even a step above? I'm huge on consistency and attention to detail and I've personally never seen a brand that meets those criteria better than Suhr (even though Suhr is pretty big now, I just feel they're about as good as it gets without paying substantially more). 

I guess I'm just a bit confused about how "production" these guitars are. I'm expecting it to be much higher end than a Carvin, probably on par with a EBMM or Jackson Custom Shop, but maybe not quite Suhr/Anderson/Tyler level? But I just don't know. Need to be talked into pulling the trigger, I guess 

Just to throw it out there, I'm basically trying to make my mind up between the Duvell Elite, EBMM JP15-7, or Jackson Bulb Signature, and leaning towards the Duvell.


----------



## andyjanson (Mar 25, 2015)

People talk about the Duvell as more of a 'production' model in the sense that the spec options are more limited than a Regius or Seitus. I own both a Duvell Elite and a EBMM JP6 and the quality of the Duvell is every bit as good as the JP6, and probably a little better. I've not played a Suhr so can't really comment. The Duvell is a truly fantastic guitar and I would definitely encourage you to get one, although all 3 of your options are very tasty so you can't go far wrong.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Mar 25, 2015)

andyjanson said:


> People talk about the Duvell as more of a 'production' model in the sense that the spec options are more limited than a Regius or Seitus. I own both a Duvell Elite and a EBMM JP6 and the quality of the Duvell is every bit as good as the JP6, and probably a little better. I've not played a Suhr so can't really comment. The Duvell is a truly fantastic guitar and I would definitely encourage you to get one, although all 3 of your options are very tasty so you can't go far wrong.



I'd take your Duvell over any other Mayones any day of the week lol


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a regius and a suhr modern....I still have the suhr. 

Mayones are really nice, but I did not think it was on the same level as a Suhr. EBMM doesn't even come close for me.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 25, 2015)

^ I'm the opposite actually, Mayones has a slight edge over my JPs. The Masterbuilt even moreso, but they're also pretty far from each other in a price spectrum. One of the Regiuses is a super high spec'd model and feels incredible, but the Masterbuilt is also really expensive. That's something to keep in mind when comparing these guitars.

You can have a standard JP for around 14-1500, and it'll feel every bit as nice as the more expensive guitars. So considering that your guitar will feel as amazing as a crazy nice Koa BFR or their more expensive offerings. The Setius is still quite a bit more expensive, same with even the Suhr Pro or Classic Pro series clocking in at a bit over 2k puts it in a different bracket IMO. I'm talking new prices of course, which I think is a fair comparison to make when talking about these high end guitars.

So on a quality/price/value ration, the JP takes it for me. And when you compare the Setius and the Suhr Pro series I'd say they're pretty even in most cases.


----------



## ihunda (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't think EBMM has a custom Regius equivalent but apart from that:
Suhr > EBMM > Mayones Setius in my experience


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 25, 2015)

I owned a Regius 6 with a swamp ash body, ebony board, laminated neck, maple top, and fancy purfling all over it. It sounded pretty cutting but also thin to me. Had a duncan jazz/jb combo if I recall. Build quality was awesome, but the sound, shape, smaller frets, and neck profile just wasn't for me. Had I ordered a custom one for myself and not bought second hand it might of been a different story. I now own two suhr modern 7's. The necks play a little better for me and the body shape feels nicer whether sitting down or standing up. I did order both of those guitars to my exact specs however.


----------



## Laimon (Mar 25, 2015)

I own a Regius 7 (swamp ash wings, flamed maple top, ebony board, Air Norton pu's) and a JP6 BFR (alder-mahogany body, mahogany neck, rosewood board). Needless to say comparisons between 6 vs 7 strings are always to be taken with a grain of salt, however: build quality is stunning in both cases, but I think the Mayones has a bit of an edge there. Comfort-wise, the JP6 wins: smallest and comfiest neck ever (although the Regius' has a very comfortable - only a bit fatter - neck), great access to higher frets, "arm-rest" (for lack of better word)...it's really easy to play. Sound-wise, they are two different beast: the JP6 has more air, it sounds in general more transparent and breathes more, but the Regius has a very focus, "clean" sound. 
At the end of the day I can't really proclaim a winner, and as a proof of that, I keep alternating between them  but I'd say, if you care about obsessive amazing build quality, Mayo; if you care more about absolute comfort, EBMM; as to the sound, you should really know your preferred tonewoods.


----------



## pylyo (Mar 25, 2015)

I do own two Regiuses and had like 10+ of them previously. 
Also, I own Suhr Modern Custom, so I can compare them. 
They are on the same level build and quality wise but Regius plays better and feels better - which is really matter of taste but if you love super tight and growly sounding guitar, with tons of attack and endless sustain, Regius is the best out here so far. 
Not to mention the almost no neck/body heel on Regiuses vs bulky one on Suhr.
Suhr feels more of a traditional kind of the guitar and has much thicker neck even though it is the Suhr's slimmest I believe.

Also, I had a beautiful Suhr Modern 7 and while it was superb in every aspect it felt huuuuge, like a bass guitar, both the neck and the body. That's the only reason I sold it. Comparing it to the Regius 7 I had at that moment, it lacked that midrange growl that Regiuses are known for and playability is on the Regiuses side, always. Crazy low action but without loosing clarity, punch and tightness. They just nailed it to the perfection. Something I found common with my Blackmachine B2 and Parker guitars. 

Attention to detail on both is spot on and they are completely on the same level here.

I had few of EBMM and they are spot on as well, I think all the major brand players are on the pretty much same build level, when we talk about build quality of their highest models...

However, I do prefer Regiuses because they suit me the best, feel better across the whole freatboard and are really easy to play. 

So I would put it like this: Regius > Suhr (modern) > EBMM 

But that's really just matter of taste.


----------



## FantasyMetal (Mar 25, 2015)

I have owned Mayos, Suhr's, and CS Jacksons, and the only thing I pick up when I go home is one of my EBMM's. My vote is for the JP15-7!


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

*mod edit: As a Mayones dealer hyping what you're selling after being warned explicitly not to do this you are done. Obviously take the views here with grain of salt as the poster is a Mayones dealer.*

Mayones are not production guitars, they are hand made custom instruments. They are made to order. I like them because they play better than anything else out there. Every single Mayones Ive picked up has had an amazing neck profile and really good fretwork. Their matte finish is amazing and their binding work is second to none. IMO Carvin has absolutely nothing on Mayones when it comes to quality and the way they play. The Jackson will probably be nice, but they are alder bodies with maple tops and thats gonna have a really bright tone. Id rather have the Duvell tonewise. JP is good but not as good, and Suhr is nearly as good as it gets, but they dont do many options and arent really meant for metal with their bulky necks and thick bodies. Id get the Duvell, you cant go wrong. Mayones put tons of research into the model and thats why they are getting rave reviews from all owners.


----------



## Atomic Kemper (Mar 25, 2015)

DraggAmps said:


> I know a lot of people on here have probably owned EBMM's and Mayones' especially. My two guitars are a Suhr Modern (basically spec'd almost exactly like a GG sig - the Bengal Burst flame maple model) and an EBMM JPXI-7. I'm very strongly considering a Mayo Duvell Elite 7 and although I've always considered Mayones more "full custom" level more like a Suhr, as I research more I see that a lot of people say they more or less a "production" guitar.
> 
> I take that to mean they're production kind of in the sense of EBMM or PRS where the craftsmanship and materials is top notch. But I've also read that they're actually not that expensive in Poland and as much good things as I've heard, I just wonder how they compare to the high end guitars I'm familiar with. Is it at least on par with EBMM, or even a step above? I'm huge on consistency and attention to detail and I've personally never seen a brand that meets those criteria better than Suhr (even though Suhr is pretty big now, I just feel they're about as good as it gets without paying substantially more).
> 
> ...



IMHO I can say with personal certainty to my likes and standards, that EBMM JP series are the best I've played, and to no surprise I believe the models you're looking at are also the best guitars I've ever played. I am more interested in the M signature series because of meshuggahs' exploration of the movement/genre (of ERG and djent) but that is such a limited guitar I can't compare it to what I'd say are the best guitars,custom signature or not, and I would love to be in your position rather than mine. I can't buy any of them due to a $3K minimum but I wouldn't spend extra personally on a custom when the quintessential art/progressive metal guitarist hand designs the best guitars continually, as in you can pick any one and it'll be extraordinary in my experience. That's just my $.02 but good luck


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 25, 2015)

ihunda said:


> Suhr > EBMM > Mayones Setius in my experience



I would agree here, but I've also played some EBMMs that have been as good as every Suhr I've tried. The thing about Suhr to me is the consistent excellence. Whilst I've never found one that is perfect for me, and spoke to me enough to make me buy it, I've never ever found one that wasn't amazing.

Mayones I put in the category with PRS; fine if you like that kind of thing, but I don't get the fuss in terms of either playability or tone. To me there are guitars out there that play better and sound better. BUT I've not been interested in Mayones for a few years and haven't bothered with them recently. Some folks have said that they have improved over time.


----------



## Dyingsea (Mar 25, 2015)

leonardo7 said:


> and Suhr is nearly as good as it gets, but they dont do many options and arent really meant for metal with their bulky necks and thick bodies.



Their modern profile is bulky? .780-.830... thats hardly a thick neck, in fact it's quite thin and very similar to a Jackson Soloist or Charvel san dimas etc. No one considers those bulky necks. Suhr's easily spec to a super strat style which most seem to prefer (floyd? 7 strings? High output pups? it's all there if requested). I also love the aren't meant for metal comment... it's because of this that there's a "style" and stereotype as to what guitars should play what genre. Strats can shred, Les Pauls can shred and everything in between. There aren't "metal" guitars. A good guitar is a good guitar and should be able to handle what is thrown at it.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 25, 2015)

Dyingsea said:


> Their modern profile is bulky? .780-.830... thats hardly a thick neck, in fact it's quite thin and very similar to a Jackson Soloist or Charvel san dimas etc. No one considers those bulky necks. Suhr's easily spec to a super strat style which most seem to prefer (floyd? 7 strings? High output pups? it's all there if requested). I also love the aren't meant for metal comment... it's because of this that there's a "style" and stereotype as to what guitars should play what genre. Strats can shred, Les Pauls can shred and everything in between. There aren't "metal" guitars. A good guitar is a good guitar and should be able to handle what is thrown at it.



You nailed it, man. Also to note is every guitar suhr makes gets a final say so from John Suhr himself. If he thinks something will look ugly, he won't make it. Somewhat shrewd, but goes to show how much his cares about his own brand. A plus side to this is that they are open to many options not listed in a standard dealer sheet, like pickups, wiring options, and even super exotic woods.


----------



## pylyo (Mar 25, 2015)

The same neck, as mentioned above, is on my current Suhr and it feels thicker and heftier than Regiuses. I much prefer Regius for fast playing and complex riffs, while enjoying Suhr for jazz/blues stuff...


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 25, 2015)

pylyo said:


> I had few of EBMM and they are spot on as well, I think all the major brand players are on the pretty much same build level, when we talk about build quality of their highest models...



Note, there is no "highest model" in the EBMM line. The "basic" models are as well done as the BFRs and stuff, only thing you pay for more than the basic models are piezo and finishes. I have two Lukes at home currently, one a BFR I'm borrowing for a few days with piezo and all the bells and whistles and a "basic" one I own and both are on the same level (ie, very good)

You don't have an "entry level" EBMM, so to say.


----------



## pylyo (Mar 25, 2015)

I didn't have EBMM on mind but general main players like Jackson, Ibanez, etc.

However, I did notice a sharp frets on one Luke I wanted to buy, which surprised me as it was a brand new guitar. I also read some folks noted that as well and some other stuff, so I think that they give that extra to a JP guitars...


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 25, 2015)

I have played a couple of Mayones and my best friend owns a regius. I own a JP-7 and I have never played a suhr modern. I know I might get flamed quite a bit for this one, but from the three Mayones guitars that I have played I am just going to say it... I think they are all hype. Don't get me wrong they were made well and sounded just fine. I just don't think that they were worth anywhere near 4k. If I were going to buy a guitar simply based off of function and sound and playability I would go with an ebmm no problem. If I wanted a guitar that looked really pretty and sounded decent and I didn't care about spending 4k on a guitar I would consider a Mayones. It all comes down to taste at the end of the day, but in my opinion I think an ebmm is much more practical than a Mayones.


----------



## pylyo (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol, i yet have to discover a better playing guitar than Regius. Nothing to do with hype.
The prices sucks and had gonne skyhigh in last few years, especially in US.
Oh, my Suhr is for sale btw..


----------



## Snarpaasi (Mar 25, 2015)

I just sold my Mayones. It was a quality instrument but mahog body + mahog neck was too bright for me. 

The Mayo dealer hyped their matte finish, but have you tried Carvin? 

I've had a DC127 for 5 years now and it's the best instrument I've ever tried. I haven't got a chance to try a Duvell or Regius but have experience on several Suhrs, CS Strats and few older EBMM JP models. None of them are bad but I felt the quality isn't any better than in my Carvin and obviously the specs match my preferences. If I could change something, it would be a bolt-on DC127 instead of a Neck-thru.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2015)

When you get into the boutique range, you're really just playing around with specs. I've played all three and own/owned EBMM and Suhr guitars and I can tell you they're all on about the same level quality wise. 

As with all guitars, some will be a tiny tiny bit better or worse from build to build, it's the nature of the instrument, but on average they're all about on par.


----------



## triski (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't have that many experience, but to me my JPs are at the same level if not better than my friend's Suhr and it's better than some Mayones that I've tried


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know if I got lucky, but the Regius guitars I have are the best guitars I have ever played in terms of playability and response... I love Suhr, I love Music Man, both are great companies, but their guitars end up feeling inferior everytime I pick a Regius up. Now, I did have one Setius that wasn't anywhere near as nice, and most Music Mans I've played were definitely superior to it, so maybe there is a lack of consistency. I don't know. On the other hand, Music Man and Suhr are not nearly as consistent as it seems like folks make them out to be - I have had Suhrs that sounded dead, even though they played nice, and I have had Music Mans that played poorly, and even some that had to be sent back to the factory for rebuilds due to fatal flaws. Again, they make amazing guitars, but not necessarily every time.

I guess the bottom line is that you have to go with what feels best to you, but based on my experience, I would recommend that anybody sits down and spends time with a Regius.


----------



## pylyo (Mar 26, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I love Suhr, I love Music Man, both are great companies, but their guitars end up feeling inferior everytime I pick a Regius up.



+1

Also, you were not lucky, they are uberconsistent, with all of their models, as far as for my experience goes. 
I have never played a bad one - on contrary, I was always pretty much blown with all of them, even the Setius, which is a superb, topnotch guitar and I can't believe there's no more love for them, especially in Europe, where you can get them dirt cheap for what they are. 

I strongly suggest everyone who's buying a new one to pick a non-gloss finish and goes with chambered body, it just makes this superb guitar even better in feel, playability, balance and makes it superlight in weight. IMO these two things are must have on Regius and make the noteworthy difference for better. 

One more thing I noticed, the ones with the best setup were ones straight from their factory. They setup them up to perfection, seriously, hands down. 

I don't want this to be taken as a hype or anything that way, because I have tons of all kinds of guitars and love every single one of them, but I'm constantly looking to find something "better" that will blow me away and so far Regius is the top of the pops (b2 is here as well, in some departments pretty familiar with Regius).
Besides, they are present everywhere, so anyone can try them and be convinced of their quality and playabilty. 

And of course, not everyone is gonna like them, mostly because of the lack of the hand relief/contour but also the tastes are different.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 26, 2015)

Interesting - I have never had a chambered Regius. Now I'm curious.

My only complaint is the lack of arm contour. I have said this 100 times, but if they put an arm contour on the Regius like that on the Suhr Modern, I would have almost no reason to play anything else. I'm not one for hype, and am usually skeptical when lots of people are raving about certain guitars, but I have had my Regius 25th for the better part of 2 or 3 years now and I haven't come across anything with a better neck in all that time.


----------



## Laimon (Mar 26, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> My only complaint is the lack of arm contour.



I didn't take that as a factor when I bought mine, and indeed I was surprised how much I missed it later. But as to the rest, it's really hard to make any other critiques. On the other hand, I put my EBMM JP6 at the same level of my Regius, I think both are world class instruments and quality is out of question, and one might prefer one or the other for different applications.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 26, 2015)

They're all good, buy one of each


----------



## Cheap (Mar 26, 2015)

Just the other day i was at guitar center and saw a regius 8 so of course i tried it out...

I thought it was one of the worst guitars i had ever played. I'm not sure why--the quality was all there and it was immaculate and had Lundgrens, great bridge, the whole nine. just sucked.. I'm super bummed about it, but happy I walked out putting a PRS on layaway instead.

Every suhr i've played has been mind blowing as far as playability and looks go and i think they're every bit worth their price tag. mayo's not so much anymore. i don't want this one guitar to change my whole opinion of the company, but if _that_ was a production guitar i'd be afraid to order one for myself.

EBMM's have always been pretty great for me too--*no* personality, but they dont fight back at all and for those who like that they're great


----------



## andyjanson (Mar 26, 2015)

Cheap said:


> i was at guitar center



Here's your problem 

Set ups matter. Seriously, my buddy's SE custom 24 plays better than most Core PRS's I've played in guitar shops.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 26, 2015)

andyjanson said:


> Here's your problem
> 
> Set ups matter. Seriously, my buddy's SE custom 24 plays better than most Core PRS's I've played in guitar shops.




Seriously. I hated PRS for years because Guitar Center always had them setup like garbage. One day I got a seriously beat to hell Custom 24 in trade and it was amazing... I was baffled. Turns out PRS makes nice guitars 

Setups do matter, though. I have had guitars that felt really bad, had them professionally setup, and they were suddenly excellent. I have a buddy (an absolutely ridiculous, monster player, by the way) who buys cheap guitars all the time (like guitars that cost next to nothing, and that only fanatics from the 1980's would even recognize to begin with) and then sets them up how he likes them, with the mentality that almost every guitar can be awesome with the right work done to it.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, trying a bad example doesn't really discredit the entire brand. But I still have to stand by the price point argument, if we're comparing the Regius instead of the Setius. Sure it's going to be extremely well made, but it's also 2x the cost to get a base level Regius, when the JP line starts at 14-1500.

I have to place the JP above the two if you're looking to get the best bang from your buck. Mayones do make some fine guitars, but there isn't a 2k+ advantage to be spent there in order to get it. But if money isn't an issue, get two or more of each. 

The Regius is such a sick design and they are incredibly well made. But you're looking at a much larger budget to even get one. I'm still talking new, because used is never an accurate representation of a brand.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 26, 2015)

^ This is true. You can get lucky and find an anniversary model JP pretty well under $2k sometimes (on ebay), which will be one of the best guitars you could ever get for that kind of money.


----------



## Cheap (Mar 26, 2015)

andyjanson said:


> Here's your problem
> 
> Set ups matter. Seriously, my buddy's SE custom 24 plays better than most Core PRS's I've played in guitar shops.



haha yeah.. they seem to have no idea what's going on as far as 8 strings are concerned


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 26, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> IMy only complaint is the lack of arm contour. I have said this 100 times, but if they put an arm contour on the Regius like that on the Suhr Modern, I would have almost no reason to play anything else. I'm not one for hype, and am usually skeptical when lots of people are raving about certain guitars, but I have had my Regius 25th for the better part of 2 or 3 years now and I haven't come across anything with a better neck in all that time.





I've played 5-6 Regius models and 2 Duvels. Awesome guitars but a flat top with no arm contour or bevel makes it really hard for me to pick. I asked them at Messe and they said it wasn't something they would ever offer.


----------



## Atomic Kemper (Mar 26, 2015)

This thread officially made me give up on my M8M idea and look towards the JP XI 7 or a great JP 7 lol


----------



## Durchfall (Mar 26, 2015)

This thread is totally relevant to my exact situation haha. I'm looking for a new 7right now, and in addition to a few Prestige Ibanez Models, Skervesen Raptor 7, and a Carvin/Kiesel, I'm looking into both a JP7 and Regius. While I'm sure the Regius is such an unbelievably built guitar, I'm just not sure I can justify the price for the specs I want, when I get something close to it for A LOT less.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've played 5-6 Regius models and 2 Duvels. Awesome guitars but a flat top with no arm contour or bevel makes it really hard for me to pick. I asked them at Messe and they said it wasn't something they would ever offer.



Wow really? They were totally against the idea of any sort of arm cut? Damn.


----------



## DraggAmps (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for all of the great feedback, guys! Much appreciated! Keep it coming...

BTW, bringing up the lack of arm contours, what are peoples' opinions on that? Obviously it doesn't seem to bother many of you...


----------



## Laimon (Mar 27, 2015)

DraggAmps said:


> BTW, bringing up the lack of arm contours, what are peoples' opinions on that? Obviously it doesn't seem to bother many of you...



It might depend on what you're used to, but it seems to me that most guitars have arm contours, or are at least carved or "archtopped" in a way that allows for a comfortable arm angle for picking. This is to say, it seems a choice based on more than just personal preference, and I find very stupid of Mayones to preclude the possibility altogether, if people are asking for it. I would totally ask for it. I like playing my Regius, but when I then switch to the JP6 it feels like I am doing air guitar, comfortable as it is in comparison.


----------



## Yianni54 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mayones uses PLEK setup. Makes a big difference! I have a Duvell Elite now and it's the best I have ever played. 

Although my USA Washburn Solar playsretty amazing as well.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 31, 2015)

DraggAmps said:


> Thanks for all of the great feedback, guys! Much appreciated! Keep it coming...
> 
> BTW, bringing up the lack of arm contours, what are peoples' opinions on that? Obviously it doesn't seem to bother many of you...



I *think* I need one. The only one guitar I own that dopesn't have one (or a very rounded shape that makes it not matter) is a LP Studio. and I indeed find it uncomfortable, which is sad because it sounds good and the neck plays beautifully. It's already starting to show some wear where the arm meets the guitar contour so I suppose my arm position isn't the best for playing these kinds of guitars.
Needless to say, _some _people (like tens of thousands) seem to think the LP shape is fine, so it's a personal taste.


----------



## pylyo (Mar 31, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Needless to say, _some _people (like tens of thousands) seem to think the LP shape is fine, so it's a personal taste.



Add to that a few tens of thousands of telecaster players and don't forget on PRS lovers too.


----------



## jephjacques (Apr 2, 2015)

DraggAmps said:


> Thanks for all of the great feedback, guys! Much appreciated! Keep it coming...
> 
> BTW, bringing up the lack of arm contours, what are peoples' opinions on that? Obviously it doesn't seem to bother many of you...



My Regius fits me like a glove, but I'm a huge dude. I can see how the relatively shallow radius of the top could be uncomfortable for some people.


----------



## Simic (Apr 3, 2015)

When I bought my regius I had similar concerns about the lack of an arm contour but once I got the guitar in my hands and started playing it I really didn't notice the difference (compared to a guitar with an arm contour). I don't find the lack of an arm contour a problem at all when it comes down to the regius shape...


----------



## Shask (Apr 3, 2015)

DraggAmps said:


> Thanks for all of the great feedback, guys! Much appreciated! Keep it coming...
> 
> BTW, bringing up the lack of arm contours, what are peoples' opinions on that? Obviously it doesn't seem to bother many of you...



I have not owned any of these super expensive guitars, but I can comment on this  I have gotten to the point where I dont want to buy another guitar without a flat top and an arm contour.

Flat top and no arm contour digs into my forearm which makes me feel like I lose circulation after awhile. Don't like it at all. One reason why I dont like the EVH guitars.

Arch top like a LP or Schecter or ESP Horizon or something doesn't bother me as much, but it still never feels as comfortable. I notice these digging in my forearm as well, just not as dramatically. After owning several guitars like this, I think thinking about selling several to get a guitar like mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 3, 2015)

^ That. Never really noticed arm contours until I bought an RG baritone....thing is UBER comfortable with the contour and I really haven't been playing my other guitars at all lately...didn't know what I was missing.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 6, 2015)

For what it is worth.....Browne was telling me when I saw him on the AAL/Dev/Monuments tour that even though his Mayones are killer, he much prefers his RG1077xl.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 6, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Wow really? They were totally against the idea of any sort of arm cut? Damn.



It sounded to me like they wanted to distance themselves from the whole BM look that other companies were going for. It would be a nice option to offer for anyone that wants one.


----------



## pott (Apr 6, 2015)

Never played Suhr.

However I have 4 MusicMan (musicmen?) and HAD a Mayones Setius GTM.
The Musicmans I have/had are/were all flawless. Sounded great, resonant guitars, built as can be.

The Setius has a few defects:
1) side dots not entirely parallel on 24th fret (a pet-peeve of mine)
2) multiple dirt under the clearcoat

Nothing really out of the ordinary, and certainly nothing affecting playability. But for the price (1.5k euros) I would expect better quality: guitars in this price range that I have played have never had these issues.

So I would for MusicMan based on my own personal experience


----------



## Alex6534 (Apr 9, 2015)

Instead of making my own thread, how do people find the Regius neck compared to Carvin?


----------

